# Power Craft PKZ 400N



## Bryan Bennett (18 May 2013)

I was asked if I was interested in a scroll saw for FREE,I said yes please.I bought the conversion clamps from Axminster.to use pinless blades.
I had to buy a couple of allen screws,I have a problem in the quality of the screws if I think that I could have a problem I replace them,the small allen screws that clamp the blades.The clock screws that I use on the Hegner fit the new clamps.I have done a couple of cuts with it,I am quite happy with the results,on the down side to change the blade on the bottom clamp is a pain .

Bryan Bennett :roll:


----------



## martinka (18 May 2013)

Bryan, make a handle for the bottom blade clamp. I made on for my Jet saw which will be similar. I got a piece of metal, aluminimum or steel will do, about 1" long and drilled it about 3/4" along to take a 5mm bolt. Get a 5mm bolt that is threaded full length, along with a nut and washer. Stick the bolt through the piece of metal and tighten the nut tight using some Loctite or similar, and Bob's your auntie. You will need to remove the cover from the left hand side, but it's easier to keep the saw clean without it. I can post a photo if you want.

Martin.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (19 May 2013)

Hi Martin Please send me a photo of your handle it will be appreciated.

Bryan


----------



## martinka (19 May 2013)

Will do tomorrow morning, Bryan.


----------



## martinka (20 May 2013)

It's simple enough to not need photos, but here goes anyway.
The piece of aluminium and the allen screw are both 30mm long. The allen bolt is 4mm thread. I drilled and tapped the ali and then loctited it but a nut would do just as well.

Martin.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (20 May 2013)

Hi Martin Thank you for the photos,they will help,the older you get it takes longer to do the most simple of tasks.I know because I have been there a long time.Thank you once again.


Bryan :?


----------

